# Sun -Bulls thread



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anyone have a radio link?

We lost by 10 first time we played them. But we had no rose, marshall and no e-rob


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.620ktar.com/streaming/index.aspx

I get dead air when the applet starts, but the WWW page says 

You can always listen to the games on the radio at 620 KTAR


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> MLB and NBA games
> Diamondbacks and Suns games will not be streamed, due to Major League Baseball and National Basketball Association restrictions.


This message is displayed prominently at that link, *DaBullz!*

Thanks, though, for looking! Anyone else got one?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Pretty funny stuff there. What is the point of having a sports radio station if you can't broadcast either of the teams games?

LMAO... Good planning there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Makes sense to me


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

d'oh

Misread it. Looked like just the MLB games were blacked out.

I guess it's espn scoreboard time.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I guess it's espn scoreboard time.


No, it's not.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Pretty funny stuff there. What is the point of having a sports radio station if you can't broadcast either of the teams games?
> 
> LMAO... Good planning there.




They probably do broadcast locally....... the web-cast likely violates someone's turf. Same reason you can't get ESPNradio1000 online during Bulls games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

off to a bad start!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has two quick fouls


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gameupdate?gameId=221023021

For those of you wanting to go to ESPN.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose two fouls!!

Crawford a very quick five points


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's early yet, but the Bulls look like they're playing some D.

And a bulls' point guard is actually shooting > 33% from the field.
;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5 t/o already

marbury has five assists!!!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

I know there were issues with whther or not Big Jake would be able to get out of his European contract, back during the 2000 draft.

But drafting Dali, a 19 yr old guy who wasn't going to contribute right away, over Big jake, one pick ahead of Big jake was one big drafting mistake by JK.

With Big jake and Curry, the Bulls would have been really solid at the 5.

Supposedly Big Jake, has really improved his game this past summer. Unlike Dali, Big jake has good footwork, and decent coordination.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> It's early yet, but the Bulls look like they're playing some D.
> 
> And a bulls' point guard is actually shooting > 33% from the field.
> ;-)


Pity the same can't be said for the $4.5M Wiz point guard tonight ( or most nights for that matter )


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Seems like the Matrix is exactly the type of three that Rose struggles to defend. Think BC will move 'Yell or ERob to guard him soon?


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

In that first CHI/PHO game, Big Jake looked much more fit than last year.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Brunson/Hassell/ERob/Fizer/Bags

Suddenly my list of other things to do looks more important...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Marion with 3 blk in the first quarter!!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> It's early yet, but the Bulls look like they're playing some D.
> 
> And a bulls' point guard is actually shooting > 33% from the field.
> ;-)


Defense? The opposing team is shooting 50% and scoring 30 pts in the first quarter.

At this pace that 120 pts. Ouch !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ewww first quarter over with thank god! 8 t/o.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think every sshot that Marion has made has been a dunk hasn't it? Seems that way


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

suns are killing us in points in the paint - we need eddy!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Marion's statline so far: 14 min, 14 pts(5-8 shooting), 4-4 FT's, 4 rbs, 3 asts, 3 stls and 3 blks.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> It's early yet, but the Bulls look like they're playing some D.
> 
> And a bulls' point guard is actually shooting > 33% from the field.
> ;-)


DEFENSE?????

30 out of 36 of Phx's points are in the PAINT 

yuck !


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> 
> DEFENSE?????
> ...


Pheonix was shooting 5/12 FG at the time I made the post.

Things change when the lineup does.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

points in the paint: 32 of their 42 points! We have 16 in the paint

But bulls playing them even now. Finally.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

We're just a completely different team with Jalen in the game 

He needs to be out there for us to have a chance


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

:topic: 

Ming played tonight...

Picked up 4 fouls in 13 minutes to go along w/. 6 pts and 4 bds.

he only shot 1 for 5 from the field, turned the ball over 3 times and had 1 block.

Good thing though was this game was against San Antonio, so hopefully those stats are becuase he was matched up against Duncan or The Admiral


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*.571*

....anyone else notice that our FT% and 3PT% are the same?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Baxter?*

......injured? Anyone know why he hasn't played. He's the only available non-injured player who hasn't seen time for the Bulls. Phoenix, OTH, seems like they came to win. Their rotation looks to be short for the regular season, let alone pre-season.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Pity the same can't be said for the $4.5M Wiz point guard tonight ( or most nights for that matter )


Funny how you waited until Larry had a bad game before you said anything about him. Its also funny that his worst game statistically is like Jay's best game statistically. :dead:


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Anyone have a current score...

ESPN and NBA.com have been stuck on 42-44 at 2:36 for about 10 minutes..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny how you waited until Larry had a bad game before you said anything about him. Its also funny that his worst game statistically is like Jay's best game statistically. :dead:


I know that your defending your man here but your stretching it slightly arent you?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Anyone have a current score...
> 
> ESPN and NBA.com have been stuck on 42-44 at 2:36 for about 10 minutes..


CBS.sportsline.com has Phoenix up 57-49 with 9 minutes to go in the third.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny how you waited until Larry had a bad game before you said anything about him. Its also funny that his worst game statistically is like Jay's best game statistically. :dead:


We're talking about a 4 year vet who everyone is still waiting for his upside to materialise versus the most recent #2 pick who has played in a 4 preseason games and who has been nursing a dicky groin 

That's some real relativity and perspective huh ? 

And I didnt particulary wait until Larry had a bad game - I have been dissing him ever since the Wiz overpaid for him - this is not a new phenomena

Plus he has had some seemingly pretty crappy outings before tonight where he has been right on form as per his historical FG % conversion capacity 

I would have thought the stallion would have been put back firmly in its corral after his "sun shines on a dogs azz someday" effort of last week where he actually hit a couple of shots from outside


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

pretty up to date, refreshes every few minutes...

http://www.nba.com/games/20021023/CHIPHO/livestats.html


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I know that your defending your man here but your stretching it slightly arent you?


Yeah I was exagerating, but I took F. Genious' bait and got lured in.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*also*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/scores/20021023/chipho.html


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I was exagerating, but I took F. Genious' bait and got lured in.


Hook Line and Sinker

Your lucky I am an advocate of catch and release


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hughes 35 minutes 3-9

Jay will:

1. 22 minutes 11 points 4-14
2. 29 minutes 13 points. 6-16
3. 22 minutes 4-10 13 points
4. 34 minutes 18 points 6-14
5. 21 minutes 8 points 2-7
6. 29 minutes 19 points 4-12
7 23 minutes 2-7 7 points

Hey, i like Hughes game myself but no need to try and justify your reasoning by putting down another player. Hughes has played a number of games in the nba Williams has yet to play a meaningful game! Some players have off nights.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Bulls are still getting killed in the paint

46 of Phx's 64 in the paint ...YUCK


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose has four fouls


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> We're talking about a 4 year vet who everyone is still waiting for his upside to materialise versus the most recent #2 pick who has played in a 4 preseason games and who has been nursing a dicky groin
> ...


15.4 ppg on 50% before tonight....yup he's been shooting really poorly.  

Your "I told you so" attitude is so played out its ridiculous. So what are you going to do during the season? Come back every 5 games when Larry has a poor shooting night and regurgitate your theory on why Larry is so bad?

btw I didn't make the comparison or start this discussion....you did.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Given that we've taken 45 shots to their 65, I'd say we're lucky to be only down 11 points. Especially with Crawdad and the Fiz hitting at less that 33% apiece. (19 attempts -- almost half our shot attempts -- between them)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 15.4 ppg on 50% before tonight....yup he's been shooting really poorly.
> ...


Any chance you fellows could move the discussion to the "Has nothing to do with tonight's game" thread?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i hate it when these scoreboards quit!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i was wrong about rose with four fouls, its curry who has four.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone see the Minnesota game? Baxter played like 9 minutes and never returned. And he hasn't appeared tonight. Did they mention that he was hurt?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer 17 pts, 8 rebounds.

Phoenix 33/78 FG shooting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer seems to be having a decent game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why don't they give Baxter a chance to play? I don't get it, its preseason. What do they have against him? 

I would like to know.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Someone put the stop on Marion. He's now 9/20 FG.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Suns have only scored three points this quarter!!


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Any chance you fellows could move the discussion to the "Has nothing to do with tonight's game" thread?


Sorry about that folks. I took the bait and got suckered in.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Fizer's game......*

.....Fizer is having a decent fourth quarter. Before that, he was 4-12 (why would he take 12 shots in 17 minutes?) from the floor, 4 rebounds, no assists, two turnovers, and was supposed to be defending Stoudamire as he scored his 10 points.

Fourth Quarter it looks like Marcus finally hit his "I can look like an All-Star 1/10th of the time" stride.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Given that we've taken 45 shots to their 65, I'd say we're lucky to be only down 11 points. Especially with Crawdad and the Fiz hitting at less that 33% apiece. (19 attempts -- almost half our shot attempts -- between them)


Was trying to figure out why the shot differential was so large since the rebounding is so close.

Bulls have gone to the line a lot more, so the shot differential isn't as bad as it seems.

Bulls still shooting poorly from the stripe or they'd have the lead.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Fizer seems to be having a decent game.


He drives me mad with his inconsistency - from game to game as well as duringthe course of a game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thats easy to do LSF. We know. Thanks. 


Back to the game...tied up! Our pfs tonight have 33 points and 23 rebounds between them.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Suns played last night in Seattle, thus the Bulls depth may be wearing them down in the 4th quarter.

The bulls depth will have this positive adverse effect upon opponents during the course of the season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall 13 boards

Fizer 11 boards

crawford 2-7 shooting (seems like the same kinda numbers for him and/or JWill every game so far)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Chicago 79, Phoenix 77

Crawdad, Hassell, Rose, Marshall, Blount on the floor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> He drives me mad with his inconsistency - from game to game as well as duringthe course of a game


Join the club FJ! Im with ya!! Can you see layden picking up the phone and calling JK now? Or does he go with Nailon?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Why don't they give Baxter a chance to play? I don't get it, its preseason. What do they have against him?
> 
> I would like to know.


He's not on the Bulls injury report. It seems like the Bulls might be showcasing Fizer tonight and that's why Lonnys not getting any minutes.

If that's the case at least Fizer's puting his best foot forward: so far 19 points and 11 boards.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Chicago 82, Phoenix 77


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Too bad we cant watch the game. I am impressed with the defense that the bulls seem to be putting on the Suns. But without watching the game i really cant tell if its the bulls or just the Suns playing poorly

Yes Dickie i get the same feeling about Fizer


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bulls going to go .500 in the pre-season (it looks like)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Black hole.....*

19 shots

0 assists

Welcome to basketball as played by the Fiz.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7 point lead!!!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Donyell is having a monster game !!

19 pts and 15 bds....so far

Man have I been impressed with this guy !


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Bulls on a 22-5 run in the fourth against what seems to be a lot of Phoenix starters. 

Donyell Marshall is running wild, 19 and 15 at this point.

I see ERob has 6 assists...is that possible?


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

what are curry's numbers tonight???


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Check out ERob with 6 assists and a blocked shot! He hasn't got his shot back yet but it appears he's trying to contribute in other ways. This is good news.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz4Sho</b>!
> what are curry's numbers tonight???


Curry only played seen minutes!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I see ERob has 6 assists...is that possible?


No. He's not the second coming of Scottie Pippen. (And that's a joke, folks


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Chicago 86, Phoenix 79


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz4Sho</b>!
> what are curry's numbers tonight???


4 fouls in 7 minutes.....

time to trade the bum..

:laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry only played seen minutes!


Actually, given the lack of television coverage, all *seven* of Curry's minutes were **un-seen**.


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry only played seen minutes!


oh i didn't know that. Did he get in foul trouble or something??


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Donyell is having a monster game !!
> 
> 19 pts and 15 bds....so far
> ...


Me too 

His signing was a real coup and a much better option of Harpring 

Now if he can stay healthy ....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hassell just ruined what i was going to say. We were hitting our fts down the stretch until he missed his free throw


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too
> ...


So... how long before we see these kinds of numbers from Chandler?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz4Sho</b>!
> 
> 
> oh i didn't know that. Did he get in foul trouble or something??


I meant seven minutes. Yeah he has four fouls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by 1!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*J. Crawford* 31minutes, 2-9 shooting, 1-5 3point, 3-4 FT, 2 rbs, 2 assts, 3 TOs, 2 fouls, 8 points.

When is this kid going to realize that it's his ability to disappear in games that he's competing against, and not Jay Williams?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix Points 30-18-26-14 (by quarter)

Reminds me of the old Championship team (big D 2nd and 4th Q)


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

Did Chandler play today?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Way too many TOs down the stretch...I also hope that Marshall 3 attempt was up against the shot clock. I don't want him taking a 3 when we're down 1.


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

what's the score and how much time is left???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i dont know Wynn. Tonight would have been a great night for him to step it up. It was all his! No hoiberg, no Williams. HE got five quick points in the first quarter then vanished.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Bulls' ball at midcourt with 6 ticks left.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We have six seconds to make a shot. Marshall? ....assist to Rose?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 1 with :06 to go. A nail biter.

Playoff/championship teams seem to know how to win when they're up 6 with 2:00 to play.

(We will learn this)


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Donyell misses a layup, game over.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ahhhh he missed a layup!!! Oh well!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:00.0 End of game 
:00.0 CHI - Offensive rebound 
:00.0 End of 4th Quarter 
:00.0 CHI - D. Marshall misses a layup 
:06.0 CHI - Full timeout (Timeout #8)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We came back and played them tough on their floor!! No williams no chandler and Curry hardly played.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Marshall missed layup!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*[email protected]*

[email protected]

Woulda been nice to win.

Peace all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I predict Fizer will be gone by game day next week.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

4-4 sounds so much better than 3-5...Oh well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i love games like this one! Bulls held them to 88 points. I would have felt better if we won but hey, we gave it shot and had a chance to win.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

well donyell marshall missed the potential game winning lay-up so suns win 88-87. This was a good effort nontheless. I hope it wasnt a wide open layup that he missed. It doesnt really matter though because its the pre-sason. Marshall finished with 19 points and 16 boards. That is a positive sign. Rose only took 9 shots, once the season starts im sure that in situations like this the ball will be in his hands. Fizer got 19 points, but he also took 19 shots coming off the bench, he had 11 rebounds so im thinking that alot of them were rebounds off of his own missed shot. Hassel seemed to have a nice game with 10 points on 4 of 6 shooting, with 4 assists and a couple steals. ERob only shot 1 of 5 so hopefully within the next week or so he gets a rhythm going on offense. 6 assists by him looks pretty impressive though coming off the bench. The loss isnt a big deal since its the pre-season but I hope we can pull these out once the season starts. I cant wait


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Even though Donyell missed the lay-up...

at least in the box score, to me this was the Bulls best pre-season game though it was a loss.

Bulls were competitive on the road against Phx' s reg season starters who played huge minutes.

It wasn't a win against another team's 2nd stringers.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

bulls HAVE TO HIT THEIR FT"S

if the Bulls who had a major advantage at the line in terms of opportunities hit 80% rather 72%, the Bulls win this by 5.

Plus 21 turnovers is way too many. Those late 4th Q TO's let PHx back in the game and take it.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

We just did not take care of business down the stretch

We had it under control and we lost control in the last 2 minutes


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> well donyell marshall missed the potential game winning lay-up so suns win 88-87. This was a good effort nontheless. I hope it wasnt a wide open layup that he missed. It doesnt really matter though because its the pre-sason. Marshall finished with 19 points and 16 boards. That is a positive sign. Rose only took 9 shots, once the season starts im sure that in situations like this the ball will be in his hands. Fizer got 19 points, but he also took 19 shots coming off the bench, he had 11 rebounds so im thinking that alot of them were rebounds off of his own missed shot. Hassel seemed to have a nice game with 10 points on 4 of 6 shooting, with 4 assists and a couple steals. ERob only shot 1 of 5 so hopefully within the next week or so he gets a rhythm going on offense. 6 assists by him looks pretty impressive though coming off the bench. The loss isnt a big deal since its the pre-season but I hope we can pull these out once the season starts. I cant wait


Nice re-cap, *Scott!*. Add to that the absence of Chandler, JWill, and Baxter. We might have won this game fairly easily with a full deck.

_...or they may have really screwed it up!_


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

your right ztect. I was looking at their starters and they played a lot of minutes. Marybury 40 and Marion 43. 

Marshall did his damage in only 28 minutes. In fact so did Fizer. Both played 28 minutes each. Together, 27 rebounds and 38 points. 

We know Marshall can do this night in and night out but Fizer? Thats whats so frustrating about him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Guh.


ERob with the mad handles dishes out 6 assists... I didn't think he had it in him.


----------

